# ferny has a web****e



## ferny (Sep 8, 2005)

Not much of one, but it exists. 

http://bonsai.buildtolearn.net/


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 8, 2005)

nice photos fern. i like the macro stuff

Are you into Bonsai trees? I bought one of those bonsai starter kits where you get a couple of seeds and a pot of soil. 4 months down the line and nothing grew!


----------



## vixenta (Sep 8, 2005)

Great site you got there, i like the design, its very user friendly.  Great pics to look at also


----------



## Meysha (Sep 8, 2005)

Yay! I was first to sign the guest book! yippeee :cheer:

Nice site mate and awesome, awesome photos.


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2005)

I signed, too! :cheer:

Great site, Pete. :thumbup: Easy to maneuver about and pretty to look at. Well done!


----------



## mygrain (Sep 8, 2005)

I smell sour cream and onion potato chips in here...has someone been eating in the forums again?  LOOK OVER THERE!! CRUMBS!!! man this place is asking for a bug infestation. 

BTW fern...nice site!


----------



## ferny (Sep 8, 2005)

> Are you into Bonsai trees? I bought one of those bonsai starter kits where you get a couple of seeds and a pot of soil. 4 months down the line and nothing grew!


It can take time. Maybe you needed to put them in the fridge (stratification)? In the wild most trees and shrubs drop their seeds during the autumn, they sit there and go through winter and then come alive during the spring. It's all to do with chemical reactions and crap.
It's easy enough to do, just stuck them in some damp sand or soil and pop them in the fridge. If you knew what the seeds came from then it's even easier as you can give them the correct amount of time.
http://www.bonsai4me.com/Basics/Basics_Seeds.html

I did know where I could find a list of the different times needed for lots of different species, but it looks like the site where I found it has died.


Thanks for taking the time to look at the site and reply people.


----------



## photo gal (Sep 8, 2005)

Good Job Ferny.  It looks very nice!!!  : )


----------



## errant_star (Sep 8, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I signed, too! :cheer:


 
yep been there and done that!!

It was a pleasure to boot! :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Sep 11, 2005)

Spammers! 

Thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 14, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> It can take time. Maybe you needed to put them in the fridge (stratification)? In the wild most trees and shrubs drop their seeds during the autumn, they sit there and go through winter and then come alive during the spring. It's all to do with chemical reactions and crap.
> It's easy enough to do, just stuck them in some damp sand or soil and pop them in the fridge. If you knew what the seeds came from then it's even easier as you can give them the correct amount of time.
> http://www.bonsai4me.com/Basics/Basics_Seeds.html
> 
> ...



I stuck it in the fridge (refredgerator that is) for about 6 weeks before i planted it to germinate but still nothing happened. I might just buy one ready grown next time


----------



## DIRT (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome ferny!!!  I am into bonsai as well.  

Here are some of my trees

1- Juniper precumbens nana (had for 2 years- tree is 14 years old)

3- field maples

2 - Japanese maples

1 sawleaf zelkova

and 1 chinese elm grown from seed.


----------

